# New addition



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

We have arranged frozen semen from another Dutch Shepherd in Holland, which we hope to bring over here and eventually get some offspring from.
His name is Vito Makken - PH1 419pts Met Lof.

His bloodline can be found here
http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=9881

He is a very large dog (70cms-45kgs), with strong hard attacks and a hard character.
He is a working street dog in the north of Holland where he has had a number of street bites.
He is a full brother to Sjors from Lobsters Homes, another well known producer of strong dogs. 
He goes back on his mothers line to the Mokkink dogs, those that know what this means will appreciate it.
Here is some rather poor quality video of him
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM-sbqb5zrQ

Long story about how I got onto the dog, i'll leave that for another time.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like a strong thick dog - Have you got a female in mind for the breeding?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> He goes back on his mothers line to the Mokkink dogs, those that know what this means will appreciate it.


I don't know what that means but since I haven't seen that name posted here before do you care to elaborate what the significance of Mokkink is?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Looks like a strong thick dog - Have you got a female in mind for the breeding?


Nah, not at this point. We are just bringing in some more semen from good strong dogs that we will breed into in the future. We may not get around to breeding to him for years yet.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I don't know what that means but since I haven't seen that name posted here before do you care to elaborate what the significance of Mokkink is?


It has to do with the types of dogs used in alot of his bloodlines.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I don't know what that means but since I haven't seen that name posted here before do you care to elaborate what the significance of Mokkink is?


It was one of Mokkink's dogs that produced Wibo and Carlos.


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

i want to addition my new dog to 
its tony van de zonhoek 
hes the dog i waited for never expected but very happy to own him now 
he brings a very big smile on my face every time i train whith him 
i see all traits from ringo wolterink and rudie in him 
and i love the way how he looks 
greetings gerben


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your new dog Gerben.

Mike/Chris, thanks for clarifying. I didn't realize the reference was as obvious as it was. I thought it might have been in reference to something less obvious such as a reference of "going back to Du Bodscav" or "Hanover's Simon" being behind my dog that has significance that only a select few would know about and have a genuine appreciation for.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

kamphuis gerben said:


> i want to addition my new dog to
> its tony van de zonhoek
> hes the dog i waited for never expected but very happy to own him now
> he brings a very big smile on my face every time i train whith him
> ...


Im still waiting for video and photos of him Gerben....
You know my email address


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you know what the general character of Vito is like?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Do you know what the general character of Vito is like?


 He is a social dog, he reacts fine around people until they mess with him and he has a good will to please.
He is very easy in the kennel, calm and clean.
He has a very, very high pain tollerance. He is excellent with the owner and his familiy. He was a very quick maturer in his drives and character.
Very good nerves, he isnt worried about anyone or anything in his environment. 
Extremely high driven dog. 
He has only had a couple of litters in his lifetime, but the pups were good quality.
Gerben has given the dog a bite on an IPO sleeve and said he is one super hard biting dog. Also a very good looking dog. Has a head like a shoebox.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> It was one of Mokkink's dogs that produced Wibo and Carlos.


grandmother of Vito (Tessa vd Brink) is also the grandmother of Carlos/Wibo.

The father of Carlos/Wibo (Aron Mokkink) is brought to trial by Jan Mokkink, Aron had different handlers before Jan bought him. Was first trained at the club "Nieuw Millingen", Aron was a farm dog 'till 2 years old. They picked him up 'cause they had some troubles with him (bite incidents). Jan Mokkink didn't breed Aron, Ron Arends did. Aron is heavily inbred on Rambo.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> grandmother of Vito (Tessa vd Brink) is also the grandmother of Carlos/Wibo.
> 
> The father of Carlos/Wibo (Aron Mokkink) is brought to trial by Jan Mokkink, Aron had different handlers before Jan bought him. Was first trained at the club "Nieuw Millingen", Aron was a farm dog 'till 2 years old. They picked him up 'cause they had some troubles with him (bite incidents). Jan Mokkink didn't breed Aron, Ron Arends did. Aron is heavily inbred on Rambo.


 Yes, I did not mean to imply that Jan bred Aron, I was just saying that Aron is the type of dog that Mokkink likes.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Also a very good looking dog. Has a head like a shoebox.


Yes he is. Seems he knows it too. It honestly doesn't bother me to admit that I am a total sucker for good looking dogs. It's a weakness of mine. Like some who indulge in chocolate, I like good looking dogs with nice character. :-$


----------

